# Alania Open 2010



## aronpm (Jun 27, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk
11.08, (DNF), 9.50, (8.96), 9.08 = 9.89


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2010)

Erik is epic.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

Sub-10 finally.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol, nice joke aronpm. This will will be quite controversal.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh look, it's aronpm


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, nice joke aronpm. This will will be quite controversal.



I don't get that. 

The average is totally real btw.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

wat. Finally another sub-10!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 27, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, nice joke aronpm. This will will be quite controversal.
> ...



Well a few days ago he was posting fake feliks results in the melbourne thread but this is real I saw the vid.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 27, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



He never said it was Feliks' results.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 5, 2011)

So now Erik is using zeroing too?
nice!


----------



## Enter (Oct 5, 2011)

why the bump? Akuma tell me why


----------

